# Skimmed Milk?



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm going through ingredients on wet cat foods, and I've found skimmed milk and dried skimmed milk in the ingredients. Hedgies are lactose intolerant, so it this not ok?

*Innova Low Fat Canned Cat Food*
Ingredients: Turkey, Turkey Broth, Chicken Broth, Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Salmon, Herring, Potatoes, Carrots, Natural Flavors, Whole Eggs, Carrageenan, Apples, Alfafa Sprouts, Guam Gum, Sodium Phosphate, *Skim Milk*, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, Choline Chloride, Cranberries, Inulin, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Sunflower Oil, Herring Oil, DL Methionine, Beta Carotene, Vitamins/Minerals

*Innova Senior Canned Cat Food*
Ingredients: Turkey, Turkey Broth, Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Salmon, Herring, Whole Eggs, Potatoes, Carrots, Natural Flavors , Guar Gum, Apples, Alfalfa Sprouts, Carrageenan, Sodium Phosphate, *Dried Skimmed Milk*, Choline Chloride, Inulin, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Sunflower Oil, Herring Oil, DL Methionine, Vitamins/Minerals

*Innova Canned Cat & Kitten*
Ingredients: Turkey, Chicken, Chicken Broth, Whole Eggs; Chicken Meal; Herring; Natural Flavors; Brown Rice; Carrots; Potatoes, Apples, Alfalfa Sprouts, Herring Oil,Guar Gum, Tricalcium Phosphate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, *Skim Milk*, Sodium Phosphate, Sunflower Oil, Salt, Methionine (dL-Methionine), Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Potassium, Inulin, Vitamins/Minerals

Would they be okay to feed as treats, or should I stick to ones that don't have milk like AvoDerm and Blue Buffalo?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Considering it's probably such a tiny amount, I'd say you're safe. Keep an eye on your hedgie for any major upsets but I'd like to bet it isn't enough to have much of an effect.


----------

